# Sony Vaio PCG 71313M laptop thumped



## sigmolio (Jan 5, 2009)

The laptop keyboard was thumped by a close relative with the flat of the hand. ( they didn't get thumped back).
I don't think it was switched on at the time. On powering up the blue screen reads reparing automatic repair with the little time circle revolving above it. After about 5 minutes the following message appears :
Your PC ran into a problem and needs to restart. and if you call a support person give them this code :
Stop Code DRIVER PNP WATCHDOG
After a few seconds the previous blue screen reappears and that loop continues ad infinitem.
I'd appreciate any help/advice. Thanks


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Depending on the computers age, it could be a hardware issue, but generally it's a driver issue.

Was the OS updating prior to the issue? Are you able to go into Safe Mode?


----------



## sigmolio (Jan 5, 2009)

Couriant said:


> Depending on the computers age, it could be a hardware issue, but generally it's a driver issue.
> 
> Was the OS updating prior to the issue? Are you able to go into Safe Mode?


OS was updating OK without issues. Can't get out of that loop that I described so don't seem to be able to get to safe mode.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Windows 10 is a little more a pain to get into Safe Mode (F8 is disabled by default). You need to force it to go into Troubleshooting mode

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/12376/windows-10-start-your-pc-in-safe-mode

Click on the link that says From a Black or Blank Screen and follow those instructions.


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

If it was "thumped" hard enough, you could have a hard drive issue. It could be physically damaged.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Gr3iz said:


> If it was "thumped" hard enough, you could have a hard drive issue. It could be physically damaged.


The machine does look like it has a mechanical drive... this is also possible. You should be able to hear the drive making noises.


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

It may have HDD diags available through a key combination at startup. I know Dell and HP do ...


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Gr3iz said:


> It may have HDD diags available through a key combination at startup. I know Dell and HP do ...


Yes there is supposedly:


If you cannot start the operating system, the VAIO Recovery Center software can be accessed by pressing the F10 key at the BIOS screen, but all the hardware component tests may not be available.
You also can access the VAIO Recovery Center software by booting the computer using the Recovery Discs. Insert Recovery Disc #1 and then restart the computer.


----------



## sigmolio (Jan 5, 2009)

My apologies but I had to be away for a couple of weeks.
Is there anything I can physically check if I dismantle the hard drive. Also I don't have any Recovery Discs. 
The F10 gave me Windows boot manager which states a problem communicating with a device -could be faulty hardware such as Hard Drive or cd rom drive which is failing


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

You would need to run some hard drive diagnostics. If your laptop doesn't have any built in, you may need to get them from the drive manufacturer.


----------



## sigmolio (Jan 5, 2009)

If there are hard drive diagnostics built in I don't think they can be accessed as I cannot get out of the loop previously described. The HD spins quietly as does the cd rom drive. The machine is 10 years old so maybe time to replace. Amazon sell a Tex Star TX Sata to usb 3 hard drive enclosure. All in it's about £11 so perhaps I could try that to get the data and files off the HD. What do you think ?


----------



## sigmolio (Jan 5, 2009)

This is probably crazy but if the problem is the cd rom drive is it possible to remove the drive and fire up the computer ?


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

Usually there is a single screw holding the optical drive in place. Otherwise, you can just open the drawer so that it never attempts to boot from that drive. (There should be a tiny hole on the face of the drive. Gently poke a straightened paper clip into it.)
If it is that old, perhaps it may be time to replace. I suspect the hard drive bay be bad, but it may just have corrupted some Windows files. You may or may not be able to retrieve your data from it.


----------



## sigmolio (Jan 5, 2009)

I've fired it up after removing the rom drive. no difference. What about my idea of buying the HD enclosure for £11 and seeing if it's possible to access data. Cheap option ?


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

Sure. Have you got another system you can use to copy the data?


----------



## sigmolio (Jan 5, 2009)

Yeah.I have a desktop, also cracking on in years, but plenty of space on the HD. I reckon it might work?


----------



## sigmolio (Jan 5, 2009)

yeah. I have a desk top also cracking on in years, but plenty of room on the HD. I reckon it might work ?


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

It should, provided the laptop drive is still functional.


----------



## sigmolio (Jan 5, 2009)

Understood. I'll give it a go . let you know how it goes . Many thanks for the help.


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

You are most welcome! Best of luck!


----------



## sigmolio (Jan 5, 2009)

Ok . I'm back. Found that firing up and pressing F2 brings up Aptio Setup Utility. The Advanced tab dispays:
Intel Virtualisation Technology [Disabled]
CPU C3/C6 Support [Enabled]
Any help appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

Was this on the laptop or the desktop? It should have no bearing on your issue, if the laptop.


----------



## sigmolio (Jan 5, 2009)

It's on the laptop. Oh well. I've ordered the HD enclosure but it won't arrive for a week or so. I'll post again once I've tried that. Thanks


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

<fingers crossed>


----------



## sigmolio (Jan 5, 2009)

The NexStar TX has arrived. I installed the HD into the enclosure and connected it to my desk top PC via USB.
Nothing appears on screen so opened file explorer.
Bottom of left column shows :
Local Disc (C
System Reserved (E
Local Disc (F
Local Disc (F
System Reserved (E
Clicking on System Reserved (E shows folder is empty.
Any help gratefully received


----------



## sigmolio (Jan 5, 2009)

Update. the HD enclosure has worked and all my data is now available . I'll put it back into the laptop and I reckon a replacement CD/rom drive might do the trick


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

Excellent! Sorry, busy day!


----------



## sigmolio (Jan 5, 2009)

Back again. I've put in another optical drive and that has made a slight difference in that I have now accessed a pale blue screen giving 3 options : " exit and continue to Win 10 " which doesn't work; "Troubleshoot - reset your PC or see advanced options ";
"Turn off your PC". I go to advanced options and select " command
prompt" ( the other 5 options go nowhere).
as follows:
x:\windows\system32>
c:\>dir
Volume in drive C is system reserved 
Volume serial Number is c297-4B3D
Directory of c:\
File not found
c:\>
Does this enlighten anyone please ?
Any help appreciated


----------



## sigmolio (Jan 5, 2009)

sigmolio said:


> The laptop keyboard was thumped by a close relative with the flat of the hand. ( they didn't get thumped back).
> I don't think it was switched on at the time. On powering up the blue screen reads reparing automatic repair with the little time circle revolving above it. After about 5 minutes the following message appears :
> Your PC ran into a problem and needs to restart. and if you call a support person give them this code :
> Stop Code DRIVER PNP WATCHDOG
> ...





sigmolio said:


> Back again. I've put in another optical drive and that has made a slight difference in that I have now accessed a pale blue screen giving 3 options : " exit and continue to Win 10 " which doesn't work; "Troubleshoot - reset your PC or see advanced options ";
> "Turn off your PC". I go to advanced options and select " command
> prompt" ( the other 5 options go nowhere).
> as follows:
> ...


bump


----------



## sigmolio (Jan 5, 2009)

Can this help ?
The Bios :
Boot configuration
External device boot [Disabled]
Network boot [Disabled]
Boot priority
Select 1st Boot Priority [Internal Optical Disc Drive]
Select 2nd Boot Priority [Internal Hard Disc Drive]
Select 3rd Boot Priority [External Device ]


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Check the hard drive properties in the laptop's Bios, if it's set to AHCI or Raid change it to IDE/Legacy, if it's IDE change it to AHCI. See if it boots into Windows now.


----------



## sigmolio (Jan 5, 2009)

There seem to be no options in the Bios.
I fire it up, press f2 and get "Aptio setup utility".
Under that 5 headings: Main, Advanced,Security, Boot, Exit.
I can't find any mention of properties of HD under any headings.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Well that can't be the problem then.

Post the model number shown at the bottom right of the screen bezel OR as 'Machine Name:' in the Bios under Main tab please.


----------



## sigmolio (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks : VPCEB4JOE


----------



## sigmolio (Jan 5, 2009)

Further to my post of last Tuesday I haven't heard back from anyone yet. In the meantime I did manage to get into safe mode BUT the screen is completely black and blank except for "safe mode " in each corner. Any ideas please?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

How did you get into safe mode ?

Try right-click on the Desktop > View > Show desktop icons
Do your desktop icons appear now ?

I think you should backup any important files onto the Desktop PC using the Usb caddy, then with the hard drive back in the laptop boot into safe mode and try :-
Start > Settings > Update & Security > Recovery> Reset this PC - Get started > Keep my files
That will remove any apps you installed yourself and any changes to windows settings you made but should keep your personal files.

If that doesn't work we can try a clean install of Windows 10 next.


----------



## sigmolio (Jan 5, 2009)

1 swich on
2 preparing automatic repair
3 could't repair
4 Advanced options
5 start up settings
6 click restart
7 start up settings with 9 options :

1/ enable debugging
2/ " boot logging
3/ " low resolution video
4/ " safe mode
5/ " safe mode with networking
6/ " " " " command prompt
7/ Disable driver signature enforcement
8/ " early launch anti malware protection
9/ " automatic restart after failure

I hit 5 and black screen with"safe mode" in each corner of the screen but nothing else.
I've got most of the data off the hard drive so maybe windows reinstall might be the only solution? If it can be done.
Thanks for the help


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Do you get a Taskbar at the bottom of the screen when you use #5 Safe mode with networking ?
If you do please try the Start > etc steps in my previous post.


----------



## sigmolio (Jan 5, 2009)

Just a completely blank screen with the words "safe mode" in each corner. nothing else. The only way out of that screen is to power off the machine


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

At that safe mode screen press Ctrl+Alt+Del and select Task Manager, in Task Manger window click on File > Run new task, type Explorer and press Enter.

Does the taskbar appear now ?


----------



## sigmolio (Jan 5, 2009)

So now the safe mode screen appears only briefly and hitting Ctrl Alt Del just takes me back to "choose an option" screen. And now we're back in a loop.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Bump

In responding to your Report I also could not find the advice for a thread starter to "bump" the thread any time after 24 hours of no replies. Such a reply will bring the thread back to the top of the forum where people who were away for a day or so will probably see it. The Reply can be as simple as the first line in this post. 

I know that this advice is or used to be somewhere in our guidelines, so I am leaving your Report open hoping that another mod or an admin will give a pointer to the "official" advice.


----------



## sigmolio (Jan 5, 2009)

That was very prompt. Many thanks. Hoping to hear from someone
soon.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

I guess there are 2 options to check hard drive:

1. plug it into another machine and see if it boots
2. boot from live linux to eliminate all hardware failures except HDD.


----------



## sigmolio (Jan 5, 2009)

I don't think I have access to live linux so i'll see if I can find another machine to try to boot


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

I don't understand, all you need is USB stick, the rest is easy:
https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/try-ubuntu-before-you-install#1-getting-started


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You also need another computer on which to download the Linux distribution and create the bootable USB flash drive. For a test like this I suggest a small OS, such as Puppy Linux. Process is the same as zebanovich gave. Puppy will still fit on a CD if you prefer to use a CD or DVD.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

ah, my apologies, I didn't notice the OP has single computer only.
---
Well somebody near you must have a computer to help you out setting up bootable USB.


----------



## sigmolio (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for the help and suggestions.I'll get going on this but I might not be able to get back to you today.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

TerryNet said:


> In responding to your Report I also could not find the advice for a thread starter to "bump" the thread any time after 24 hours of no replies. Such a reply will bring the thread back to the top of the forum where people who were away for a day or so will probably see it. The Reply can be as simple as the first line in this post.
> 
> I know that this advice is or used to be somewhere in our guidelines, so I am leaving your Report open hoping that another mod or an admin will give a pointer to the "official" advice.


As a follow up to this I realized also that this was missing from the rules page so we've just added a section under "When Asking a Question:" which reads:

"We ask that you wait at least 24 hours and then if you still haven't received any assistance you may post a reply yourself with the word "bump" which will bring your thread back up to the top of the forum. Please keep in mind that many helpers are in different time zones so they may not be available at the same time of day as you."


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Should be easier to find than this, which I found on the Welcome page here :- https://techguy.org/welcome/



> NO ANSWER? If you don't get a response to your question quickly, give it some time! Remember that volunteers are not always available to answer your question. If a day or so goes by without a response, DO NOT start a new thread. Instead, simply find your existing question and reply back with the word "bump." This will bring your question back to the top of the list.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You win the "finders" award, Allan!  The new words are now more easily found by simply clicking on "Rules" so probably good if we keep the advice in both places.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Thanks Terry. Can you Email the award to me please ?  I do agree though, better if it's in both places.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Sorry Allan; we have to keep all awards here in the public forum. Please find yours attached.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

We couldn't have hidden it better if we tried. Who visits that page? 

I knew all along and was waiting to see if anyone would find it....................errr........yeah, right. 

Thanks Allan. You will find a little extra in your pay envelope this week, I promise. A bigger goose egg than usual.


----------



## sigmolio (Jan 5, 2009)

I am a complete loser when it comes to all this stuff, but.... I always thought that I can get some some things done if I just have to follow instructions. So following Zebanovich's link to Ubuntu, then "creating a bootable Ubuntu USB stick from MS windows. Next, Requirements telling me I need Rufus. The Rufus page, to me, looks scary.I'm getting out of my depth. 
As for Puppy Linux well...following the link, the very first page invites me to download it now by "Flashing the ISO" using dd (windows version). This takes me to Chrysocome.Net and pages that would require a doctorate in coding to comprehend.
Am I beyond help ? I suspect that following instructions in this realm does still require a fair amount of knowledge. How say you.?
By the way I would like to offer my congratulations to the Liverpool guy whose team has had a most exceptional season. I live about two miles from the West Ham ground and could hear their groans as the second goal went in a little while ago.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Thank you so much 

I won't be thanking anybody because I did it all on my own 

Thanks for the LFC congratulations *sigmolio*, I can tell you are sincere, unlike some others I could mention
I'm not taking anything for granted where the Premiership is concerned, I've been disappointed too many times already. Having said that we will surely win it this time after 30 years. YNWA

Try this, download this and run it with a Usb drive connected (the Usb will be overwritten so make sure there's nothing on it you want to keep) :- https://www.fosshub.com/Easy2Boot.html?dwl=Easy2Boot_v1.B8.exe
When it's finished installing download this :- https://linuxmint.com/edition.php?id=274
scroll down and click on a Mirror near you and the download will be offered.
It's an ISO file of nearly 2GB so it may take a while.
Copy the ISO file into the Usb sticks _ISO/Mainmenu folder
Restart the PC, it should boot up and show a menu, select Mainmenu > linuxmint... then press Enter
You will see some text then it will offer Mint's boot menu, just press Enter 
Soon you will see the Mint desktop, plug in the Usb Caddie with the laptop drive inside and it should open that drive in a File Manager, you should be able to copy & paste the files you need onto the Usb stick (named E2B) now.


----------



## sigmolio (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for all of this, I really appreciate your help. I'll crack on with it tomorrow.
You will surely win it this time.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

You're welcome mate.


----------



## sigmolio (Jan 5, 2009)

I clicked on the mirror and took the download. This is an image of file explorer. Apparently the ISO now resides in a virtual drive F. Is this correct?
"Copy the ISO file into the Usb sticks _ISO/Mainmenu folder " is the next step. I'm not sure where the ISO/Mainmenu folder is.
Simply left clicking the DVD Drive F and dragging it up one line to USB drive E ?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Looks like the ISO has been mounted by Windows.
The ISO file itself is probably in the Downloads folder.
Copy the single ISO file to the _ISO/Mainmenu folder, which will be on the Usb stick you make with Easy2Boot.


----------



## sigmolio (Jan 5, 2009)

You're right . The linuxmint disc image file is sitting in the Downloads folder with Winzip and the easy2boot application. the USB drive was connected for the download but at the end showed empty. I've attached some images. I copied the easy2boot app to the USB drive E and opened it. I hit the red arrow and got the blue screen shown. Now i'm lost again.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Start again and run Easy2Boot from the Downloads folder this time.

When it gets to the stage on the last screenshot type 1 and press Enter, then it will install Easy2Boot onto the Sandisk Ultra Usb stick.


----------



## sigmolio (Jan 5, 2009)

I tried but I think it went wrong. I'll give it one more try. Can you please look at the current state of play from file explorer. Apparently I now have a USB drive [G]. If you have to give up, I'll understand.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Drive E is the Easy2Boot (E2B) Usb stick.

Copy the linuxmint... ISO file from the Downloads folder to the _ISO\MainMenu folder on E

Then restart and go into the Bios and under Boot configuration Enable 'External Device boot' and move it to the top of the Boot priority list, save changes and exit, the computer should reboot, if not switch it on.

You should see a blue screen, some text, then a menu, select 'linuxmint ...' press Enter then let it continue, you will see some text, scrolling text, and then the Linux Mint desktop.

Connect the external drive and it should open a file explorer, you can now copy files in there onto the E2B stick.


----------



## sigmolio (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks so much for continued help. Will crack on again tomorrow.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Ok, good luck.


----------



## sigmolio (Jan 5, 2009)

I did the above and went into BIOS. There were only graphical symbols representing the drives which are dragged to become priorities. I made the UEFI SanDisk 1st in the list of priorities.
Saved and exited. Restarted but it went into windows. I've tried several times but still into windows.
I attach a copy of file explorer. It shows, as well as the E drive, a 
USB G drive which is empty. Could the UEFI drive symbol in BIOS actually relate to the Drive G which cannot load and so goes to the next option the HD and windows ?


----------



## sigmolio (Jan 5, 2009)

sorry, and this...


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Disconnect other Usb drives then try with just the E2B Usb stick connected.

If it still doesn't boot, if there is another (non UEFI) entry in the Bios for the Sandisk USB put that at the top of the list, save and exit. (drive G is actually a 2nd partition on the E2B Usb stick, you can ignore it).


----------



## sigmolio (Jan 5, 2009)

In the Bios I found a boot manager and clicked on the other SanDisk listed and immediately came up the E2B menu on the blue screen you described.....However this is the main menu:
0 set default entry and time out
1 DOS menu [ctl+0]
2 Utilities menu [ctl+u]
3 Help [F1]
4 Boot to first Hdd [F7]
5 Rebuild main menu [F8]
6 Reboot [F9]
7 Power off [F10]

there's no option to select Linux Mint


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I just checked your screenshot (SS) of the E2B drive and you have put the linuxmint... file into the wrong folder, I missed that before. Move it to the Mainmenu folder which is in the _ISO folder you showed in the SS.


----------



## sigmolio (Jan 5, 2009)

I have a Linux Mint desktop !!
Been a long day so I'll pick it up again tomorrow.
Thanks again for your patience and help, much appreciated.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

You're welcome and well done.


----------



## sigmolio (Jan 5, 2009)

I put the HD from the laptop into the enclosure and connected to the USB port on the desk top. The drive was recognised immediately by Linux Mint and I now have access to all data on that HD. Fantastic. Is there a diagnostics in Mint that can check the HD although it seems to be working fine. But of course I would like to have the laptop up and running again, if at all possible. What would be my next move please ?
Copy LM onto the laptop hard drive and then put it back into the laptop to see if it'll boot there. ?
Or plug the bootable USB drive with LM on it into the laptop directly and see if it will fire up ?
Is there a diagnostics in LM that would point to something failing on the laptop if the HD is ok?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

*On the Desktop* the very first thing I would do is in Mint copy the files you want to keep from the HDD to the E2B Usb stick _and_ to the desktop's HDD.

To test the laptop's HDD download this ISO file then Copy it into the E2B _ISO/Mainmenu folder:- http://www.seagate.com/files/www-co...tools/_shared/downloads/SeaToolsDOS223ALL.ISO

*On the Laptop* put the E2B stick into the laptop and check that Mint works ok, it should run without the HDD in the laptop. Make sure the 'external device' is first in the boot menu in Bios if it doesn't boot.

To test the HDD put it back into the laptop, boot E2B and select 'SeaTools ...' in the menu
When the SeaTools window appears click on the 'I accept' button then on Basic Tests > Short Test

If it passes the Short Test run the Long Test (which could take a long time).


----------



## sigmolio (Jan 5, 2009)

I did all the above and ran the tests , short and long. The Sea Tools result was that there were bad sectors which could not be repaired. Does this mean that the HDD is now kaput, cream crackered and redundant or...can it be wiped clean and windows reinstalled ? If it's bad news - give it to me straight.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I'm afraid that drive has had it. If it was me I would install Windows 10 onto a new SSD, that will speed things up nicely and they are quite cheap now.

I can help you to do the above if you are willing.


----------



## sigmolio (Jan 5, 2009)

Let's do it. Can you recommend an SSD ? I mean are you permitted ? or shall I sort that myself and get back to you.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Samsung SSD's are very good but any will work ok. What sort of price are you ok with and do you need a lot of space for things like Videos ? 

Before we go any further though did you upgrade to Windows 10 from an earlier version of Windows or did you do a 'clean' install of 10 by deleting all the existing partitions on the drive ?


----------



## sigmolio (Jan 5, 2009)

I did upgrade to Windows 10 from Windows 7. 
So Samsung it is, and maybe around 60 odd quid ? I don't have videos but maybe 500 Gb might be handy. Amazon have a 500 Gb
for £69 (down from 99 )


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Looks like a decent price and I've found Amazon reliable.

This would be a 'clean' install rather than an upgrade so we _might_ have to search for Windows 10 drivers for some of your hardware, like the wireless card, but that should be doable.


----------

